# Fingerprints and Aluminum



## tofu (Mar 25, 2009)

Dug up an old Antec micro-atx case of mine. Crafted in aluminum, covered in fingerprints. I looked closely at the surface, and it looks like the oils left from touching the aluminum caused some type reaction on the aluminum? Like the fingerprints are now 'part of' the aluminum LOL. Rubbing with my t-shirt doesn't get them off. I even tried using isopropyl alcohol to remove the fingerprints and failed miserably... they're still here. I've seen a lot of aluminum cases in the case mod gallery covered in fingerprints left from the build  

What makes these fingerprints stick to the aluminum? Please share with me some methods of removing fingerprints from aluminum heh


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 25, 2009)

mineral spirits maybe? its oxidized now it may be tough


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 25, 2009)

you can try like a stainless steel cleaner found in your local grocery store. It cleans but leaves a protective layer behind. Read the bottle, make sure its safe on aluminum.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 25, 2009)

you could try pissing on it,the amonia may take the fingerprints off


----------



## Wile E (Mar 25, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> you could try pissing on it,the amonia may take the fingerprints off



lol at your flawless logic, and lol at your avatar.

But at any rate, while piss does have ammonia, glass cleaner would probably be a better way to get ammonia. lol


----------



## coodiggy (Mar 25, 2009)

Finger oils will etch the aluminum if it's not anodized. Only way to get rid of etched/oxidized surface is to sand/scotch bright/polish the oxide layer off; I like to use detergent/warm water while using a scotch bright pad to create a "brushed" look. From there, I keep the panel under warm water till I can dry it off, trying not to touch the face of the panel.. There's other chemical brighteners for aluminum, but they tend to leave a pasty white matte finish to the metal surface.. Car wax works OK on anodized aluminum, but if it's just bare aluminum, it's best to keep fingers off the surface, till it's preped/conversion coating, or anodized. Maybe use some dish washing gloves while handling/cleaning, assembly etc..  I've gotta try something on my panels, either a preservative, or paint cause the finger prints are starting to etch away at my hard work. Maybe some car wax or harley davidson "preserve" for bare aluminum. I haven't tried the harly stuff, but it sounds good, I may get some for my aluminum panels. I like the look of brushed/bare aluminum, so I may use that harley stuff, or car wax?  Otherwise I'll be pulling off my panels/switch bay/drive stealth plate to resurface/ scotch bright a little too often to keep them nice n shinny. Already got nasty spot on my stealth plate where I have to press to eject the drive tray.


----------



## Bundy (Mar 25, 2009)

If the case is bare aluminium, you can fix it fairly easily, not if anodised finish though. Many aluminium products are cleaned up prior to sale by immersion in acid to remove hand marks, weld burns etc. As I recall they were using a dilute sulphuric acid solution that got topped up if the aluminium didn't bubble lightly any more.

So to be safe, I suggest you try a) coke (phosphoric acid) b) vinegar or c) careful with this, a diluted mix of the cleaning products used for removing calcium scale from tapware. Acids at safe handling strengths take a few hours to work so you may need to re apply the solution or make up a bathtub full.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 25, 2009)

Mothers mag wheel and aluminum polish!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 25, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Mothers mag wheel and aluminum polish!



Personally what I use, keep a can of the cottony stuff close at hand.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 25, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Mothers mag wheel and aluminum polish!





sneekypeet said:


> Personally what I use, keep a can of the cottony stuff close at hand.



Agree, works on my Forge Lines!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Wile E said:


> lol at your flawless logic, and lol at your avatar.
> 
> But at any rate, while piss does have ammonia, glass cleaner would probably be a better way to get ammonia. lol



not to mention after awhile piss is a corrosive, and it smells bad too.


----------



## tofu (Mar 25, 2009)

I believe that the case panels are non-anodized aluminum, they're smooth and don't have the brushed look. I've got Windex and CLR at home, so I might try those two first. Does Windex contain ammonia? Gonna try the Windex first because the CLR looks like its going to be tricky to get the right dilution. If these two don't work, I might just pick this up http://www.mothers.com/02_products/05100-05101_b.html; you guys seem to be getting good results from this


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 25, 2009)

Flamethrower. 

Seriously though I'd sand it if worst came to worst. I got finger prints on my TRUE and they won't come off at all.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 25, 2009)

flamethrower??LOL! that'll kill the print+the case!


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 25, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> flamethrower??LOL! that'll kill the print+the case!



Hey I didn't say it was perfect


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 25, 2009)

but it will leave a nice matte finish tough


----------



## KBD (Mar 25, 2009)

tofu said:


> I believe that the case panels are non-anodized aluminum, they're smooth and don't have the brushed look. I've got Windex and CLR at home, so I might try those two first. Does Windex contain ammonia? Gonna try the Windex first because the CLR looks like its going to be tricky to get the right dilution. If these two don't work, I might just pick this up http://www.mothers.com/02_products/05100-05101_b.html; you guys seem to be getting good results from this



I had the same problem as you with my TJ-09BW case, its also brushed aluminum and gets finger printed very easily. This is how i clean it: take some Windex and spay it on a cotton cloth and then wipe the affected area with that cloth. I recomend cleaning the whole section for consistent look. Let the Windex dry for about 20-30 sec and after that take a clean (its important) cotton cloth and polish the area you just cleaned. Dont go crazy with the polishing though. As a result you will get a nice brushed look free of any prints. Dont forget to wash the second cotton cloth (the one for polishing) after about 5-6 uses, i just throw mine in the washing machine with similar clothes.  Actually, when i handle the case i wear rubber gloves to avoid getting prints on it. I heard that mothers solution is a good one though i never tried it.


----------



## Basard (Mar 25, 2009)

yeah dude, go to auto-zone, get some metal polish, it works just like car wax.... wax on let it dry, then rub it off dude.... it doesn't have to be mother's, although mother's is good....

its just oxidation...  metal polish will make it look like a million bucks.... and if it's not brushed it will look even better....

i saw you said it's NOT brushed.... just get the metal polish dude....  it wont leave swirl marks or any of that nonsense....  there will be stuff specifically for aluminum wheels too that would be even better.

the guy below me, says nevrdull.com...... nevrdull is the best stuff you could ever buy.... its a lil can of cotton filled with metal cleanin liquid.... pretty much works the same as metal polish, just rub on, it leaves a very thin film, then wipe it clean with a dry rag.  my dad has had the same can of nevrdull for like 30 years man.... they used to sell it at wal-mart, but im not sure if they do anymore, it would probably be in the automotive section.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.nevrdull.com/


----------



## coodiggy (Mar 25, 2009)

I remember that nevrdull stuff, worked great on my brass zippo.


----------



## SeanG (Mar 26, 2009)

Use that neverdull and it will take anything off.Just rub it in and let it dry but not completely.Then rub it off with a paper towel.Its the best out there and I have been using it on my motorcycles for over 10 years.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 26, 2009)

Any metal polish will remove them, just make sure the polish doesn't scratch.


----------

